

Adobe FlexBuilder For Linux "On Hold"  - thecrumb
http://www.rachaelandtom.info/content/flex-builder-linux-canned-and-how-you-can-help-get-it-going-again
Adobe is putting FlexBuilder for Linux development on hold due to "not enough requisition for the product to continue its development".
======
ieatpaste
While I can't access the page, the two concepts of Linux and Flex are
culturally incompatible - one is a DIY barebones culture, while the other is
already built.

You might want to try FlashDevelop with the Visual Design plugin or code Flash
with the Flex SDK... in VI.

